
Automatic Wordpress Backup - melvinram
http://www.wordpressbackup.org/
======
AndrewWarner
I've been thinking about this issue a lot more since Jeff Atwood lost his
data.

What I like about this option is that it goes from the cloud to the cloud.

------
melvinram
There is no reason anyone should have to lose months of hard work in writing
quality articles just because you didn't back up.

